# Alvor Portugal



## jacquigem (Oct 12, 2020)

Anyone been recently ? We heard that the beachside aire had been closed but that a new one was opening nearby ? Any news appreciated


----------



## witzend (Oct 12, 2020)

I believe it was closed CC reviews say closed but you could try here there tourist info office
Tel. 351 282 457 540
email: turismo.alvor@turismodoalgarve.pt


----------



## redhand (Oct 12, 2020)

We would also be interested in knowing we spent a month there last year and would return.


----------



## Compo (Oct 12, 2020)

was there last month the free area under the palm trees is now no motorhomes . the old aire that you paid for is now abandoned and is therefore free you can empty grey and empty toilet but no water or electricity but you do get free dust !!


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 13, 2020)

Where is "DustyBin" ?


----------

